# Joder , Podemos está acabadisiiiimo.



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2022)

Están acabados....., lanzaron ayer el Hastag en Tuitter yoconPododemos 
u solo hab conseguido unos 31.000 Hastag, y eso en Twitter..


----------



## 11kjuan (11 May 2022)

Y a quién vas a votar ahora @Komanche O_o ?
A Falange española ?


----------



## belenus (11 May 2022)




----------



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y a quién vas ahora @Komanche O_o ?
> A Falange española ?


----------



## 11kjuan (11 May 2022)

Komanche O_o dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055099



Pero esos solo tiene tirada nacional o se presentan también en taifas ?


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055094



Nuevo mantra de la derecha.. 
'' Los rojos sólo pueden llevar un reloj Kasio de los 80:'


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero esos solo tiene tirada nacional o se presentan también en taifas ?



En lad EUROPEAS van a dar eky PETARDAZO son el grupo más crece y con la militancia más activa. 
De ahí a las generslest, para ciger impulso revolucionario


----------



## belenus (11 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Nuevo mantra de la derecha..
> '' Los rojos sólo pueden llevar un reloj Kasio de los 80:'


----------



## 11kjuan (11 May 2022)

Komanche O_o dijo:


> En lad EUROPEAS van a dar eky PETARDAZO son el grupo más crece y con la militancia más activa.
> De ahí a las generslest, para ciger impulso revolucionario



Osease un podemos 4.0


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2022)

Hubo un tiempo en que llegaban fácil a los 120.000 hastag %)


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (11 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Nuevo mantra de la derecha..
> '' Los rojos sólo pueden llevar un reloj Kasio de los 80:'



El mantra es el del marxismo, que dice que por culpa de la acumulación de capital de unos existen los pobres.


----------



## Pajirri (11 May 2022)

pode..que ???

que es eso !


----------



## el ruinas II (11 May 2022)

es que lo de el chepas poniendo de lider a yolanda cosas chulisimas es para cagarse. Pone de jefa del tinglado a la tia mas trepa del partido, una sinverguenza que solo le interesa colocarse para ser util al viruelo, sin ningun principio y sin ninguna etica. Y ahora aparece cosas chulisimas en la feria de sevilla y a los dos dias resulta que potemos no esta apuntado en la coalicion de mugrientos que se presentan a las elecciones de andalucia.


----------



## Gorkako (11 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> En lad EUROPEAS van a dar eky PETARDAZO son el grupo más crece y con la militancia más activa.
> De ahí a las generslest, para ciger impulso revolucionario



sabes que en cuanto huelan un poco de sillón, los van a meter en el saco de vox y los van a llamar nazis, fachas, etc...


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2022)

A qué molan mucho?  
No son los alegres muchachos de F. O., son los R. C.( M-L)


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> pode..que ???
> 
> que es eso !



Creo que era un programa de La SEXTA para ganar audiencia....


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> sabes que en cuanto huelan un poco de sillón, los van a meter en el saco de vox y los van a llamar nazis, fachas, etc...



SE LA SUDA....., no van a llorar por Twitter.


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> es que lo de el chepas poniendo de lider a yolanda cosas chulisimas es para cagarse. Pone de jefa del tinglado a la tia mas trepa del partido, una sinverguenza que solo le interesa colocarse para ser util al viruelo, sin ningun principio y sin ninguna etica. Y ahora aparece cosas chulisimas en la feria de sevilla y a los dos dias resulta que potemos no esta apuntado en la coalicion de mugrientos que se presentan a las elecciones de andalucia.



El plan A era meter a la Sra Marquesa, pero se dieron cuenta que había que llenar la piscina en verano...


----------



## MITIO (11 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> '' Los rojos sólo pueden llevar un reloj Kasio de los 80:'



Los rojos solo tendrían que poder llevar un reloj solar de muñeca.
Por su tema coñazo.

O uno híbrido: solar por la calle y de arena para cuando entran en el ascensor.


----------



## RRMartinez (11 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> En lad EUROPEAS van a dar eky PETARDAZO son el grupo más crece y con la militancia más activa.
> De ahí a las generslest, para ciger impulso revolucionario



Pero si las generales son en el 2023 y las europeas en el 2024.

Las siguientes generales en el 2027, que ya nadie se acordará de las europeas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 May 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Pero si las generales son en el 2023 y las europeas en el 2024.
> 
> Las siguientes generales en el 2027, que ya nadie se acordará de las europeas.



*12 años pasaron desde la revolución de los marinos hasta la de Octubre , lo importante es consolidar la base, fortalecerse y crear conciencia revolucionaria.. , no quieren que les pase como a Podemos, que se les llenó de progres sin control.*


----------



## RRMartinez (11 May 2022)

Cuando buscas "cuñado de izquierdas" en la Wikipedia sale una foto de Roberto Vaquero.


Y lo de "de izquierdas" no está tan claro.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (11 May 2022)

Los guarros siguen sin lavarse.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (11 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Están acabados....., lanzaron ayer el Hastag en Tuitter yoconPododemos
> u solo hab conseguido unos 31.000 Hastag, y eso en Twitter..



Como está el partido comunista??


----------



## Iron John (11 May 2022)




----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 May 2022)

pero estos van a limpiar toda la legislacion de discriminacion feminista como vOx?...


----------



## iaGulin (11 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> En lad EUROPEAS van a dar eky PETARDAZO son el grupo más crece y con la militancia más activa.
> De ahí a las generslest, para ciger impulso revolucionario



Sabes que eso no va a pasar pero oye, nada que objetar, cada uno con sus creencias mientras no toque los cojones.
Al menos son gente con principios (a priori), no como los sinverguenzas de Podemos.


----------



## Pollepolle (12 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055099



Ponen un leon para que mole mas?? Aah!! No es infantil ni nada.


----------



## Lefri (12 May 2022)

Que se jodan.


----------



## Decipher (12 May 2022)

En la vida real no soy nadie pero con los bots de twitter me monto mis movidas.


----------



## Lefri (12 May 2022)

Españoles: Podemos está acabado 









Podemos y la caricatura más cruel: se ha desplomado en las urnas en todas las elecciones generales y autonómicas celebradas desde 2016







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Decipher (12 May 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Españoles: Podemos está acabado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por algo dicen que las ratas son las primeras que abandonan el barco.


----------



## Redwill (12 May 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Españoles: Podemos está acabado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenemos que celebrar y sentirnos bien de que en españa la gente se a vacunado de esta gripe contagiosa, ahora terminara colocada en la esquina del congreso donde nunca debio salir, y no esta mal que esten alli, por que mientras esten siempre podremos señalar sus gilipolleces, y ponerlos en evidencia.

Me complace mucho sentir y saber que ya no engañan a nadie, por que muy seriamente, si españa no se vacuna de estos, España es Argentina en 8 años, preguntarles a un Venezolano que piensa de Podemos, siempre me han dicho que el discurso, es el mismo que usaban en Venezuela antes de cargarse el pais, exactamente igual.

Le tenemos que dar gracias de esto al matrimonio burgues, al repelente y su "compañera" por que han destruido el partido, mientras iglesias y montero sigan vinculados a Podemos siempre estaran en esa esquina, teneis que pensar en eso.

El que va a ser un problema es Errejon, que ya esta superando en exito por bastante margen a cheposo.


----------



## Lammero (12 May 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055094




Reciclan a sus useful idiots en un container verde, qué sostenible
HAT TRICK


----------



## Pollepolle (12 May 2022)

A mi lo que me gusta de este hilo es como los fachas masajean al rojazo del op.

FRENTE OBRERO = MAMAR RABO FACHA.


----------



## XXavier (12 May 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> El mantra es el del marxismo, que dice que por culpa de la acumulación de capital de unos existen los pobres.



Ese es un malentendido propio de quienes no saben nada de marxismo.


----------



## maromo (12 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Nuevo mantra de la derecha..
> '' Los rojos sólo pueden llevar un reloj Kasio de los 80:'



Un Casio con calculadora y ya es mucho nivel para el que lo lleva.


----------



## pepeleches (12 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> es que lo de el chepas poniendo de lider a yolanda cosas chulisimas es para cagarse. Pone de jefa del tinglado a la tia mas trepa del partido, una sinverguenza que solo le interesa colocarse para ser util al viruelo, sin ningun principio y sin ninguna etica. Y ahora aparece cosas chulisimas en la feria de sevilla y a los dos dias resulta que potemos no esta apuntado en la coalicion de mugrientos que se presentan a las elecciones de andalucia.



Es que encima es poco inteligente. Se ve a la legua que no se entera de nada. 

Porque ha cogido y ha aprovechado el rebote tras COVID para apretar las cuerdas y ponerse a reformar y sacar pecho por cifras de paro. Pero resulta que no sabe (o no quiere saber...) que tal y como va la economía, la inflación, los bonos que dejará de comprar Europa, el euríbor y tal, en breves el paro empezará a repuntar. Y seguramente habrá que meter tijera en el estado, públicamente como ZP o Rajoy o disimuladamente. 

Y el problema es que ella que se ha echado tantas flores de lo muchísimo que ha reformado (aunque en verdad no haya sido demasiado...) en el momento en que se llegue al punto de inflexión y cambien las tornas quedará completamente retratada. 

Porque aunque sus reformas hayan sido mínimas, se ha puesto tantas flores que la gente que ahora entiendo que supuestamente el paro va bien (aunque la mitad del empleo sea público y haya menos horas trabajadas que antes del COVID), será imposible que no de por supuesto que si van mal las cosas será por esas mismas reformas. 

Es de una torpeza brutal. Si en vez de hacer esos cambios ahora deprisa y corriendo las hubiera hecho cuando el paro suba, podía echarle la culpa a la reforma de Rajoy o al Sursum Corda. Pero ahora se comerá las culpas enteras. Cuando el problema será mucho más profundo...


----------



## Jotagb (12 May 2022)

Aún existe ese partido?


----------



## Iron John (12 May 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es que encima es poco inteligente. Se ve a la legua que no se entera de nada.
> 
> Porque ha cogido y ha aprovechado el rebote tras COVID para apretar las cuerdas y ponerse a reformar y sacar pecho por cifras de paro. Pero resulta que no sabe (o no quiere saber...) que tal y como va la economía, la inflación, los bonos que dejará de comprar Europa, el euríbor y tal, en breves el paro empezará a repuntar. Y seguramente habrá que meter tijera en el estado, públicamente como ZP o Rajoy o disimuladamente.
> 
> ...



Culpa de franco y la ultraderecha y patapum palante


----------



## zirick (12 May 2022)

Recordáis la Falange?, pues así está Podemos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 May 2022)

He visto desfiles de gays con menos pluma y menos perdidas aceitosas.


----------



## Flures911 (12 May 2022)

Acabados ? Acabamos estamos los que no somos políticos.


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 May 2022)

No es que comulgue mucho con el frente obrero, pero dentro de su ideología me parecen sus ideas más racionales y coherentes que lo que promulga la progrhez woke chupapollagringa.
De todos modos me da la sensación de que el señor Vaquero está cómodamente reconvertido en "YouTuber o creador de contenido", cuando lo que debería hacer si pretende ser el líder de un grupo político, es dejar a otros miembros de su partido que se encargasen de hacer el contenido propagandístico y de divulgación en redes, y él dedicarse a otras labores más constructivas haciendo sólo un par de apariciones semanales, en lugar de pasarse el día haciendo directos y mierdas, porque el contenido que ofrece cada día es más y más amplio pero de menos calidad que antaño.

Aparte que si ves sus videos la impresión que terminan dando es que el FO son él, él, él, y después el otro pobre que le ríe las gracias y al que deja hablar de vez en cuando.


----------



## Fermi (12 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Nuevo mantra de la derecha..
> '' Los rojos sólo pueden llevar un reloj Kasio de los 80:'



Los rojos sois más de pedir que el pueblo coma grillos y vaya en bicicleta al trabajo, mientras váis en coche oficial a comer jamón y solomillos.


----------



## Guepardo (12 May 2022)

De mal en peor si


----------



## Roberto Malone (12 May 2022)

Como toda la izmierda.

Siempre os quedará Venezuela o Cuba.


----------



## Escaramuza (12 May 2022)

Los adictos a la paguita no lo dejarán caer.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (12 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Ese es un malentendido propio de quienes no saben nada de marxismo.



Marx dijo textualmente:
"_*una depauperación creciente e irreversible de las masas trabajadoras sería paralela al proceso de acumulación capitalista"*_

¿Qué es lo que se ha malentendido?


----------



## XXavier (12 May 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Marx dijo textualmente:
> "_*una depauperación creciente e irreversible de las masas trabajadoras sería paralela al proceso de acumulación capitalista"*_
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que se ha malentendido?



Bueno, ya podrías citar exactamente la referencia, porque no me basta tu afirmación de que 'Marx dijo textualmente'. Solo por el hecho de que Marx escribía en alemán, es falso lo de 'textualmente'...

En todo caso, el error está en confundir correlación con causalidad. La acumulación de capital no genera pobreza, sino que el permanente estado de miseria del proletariado es una condición necesaria para que se produzca esa acumulación. Es una característica de la mecánica de la explotación, pero no existe causalidad. Son fenómenos independientes, aunque necesariamente correlacionados.


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 May 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> El mantra es el del marxismo, que dice que por culpa de la acumulación de capital de unos existen los pobres.



En realidad, está hablando de la PLUSVALÍA como causa de la pobreza... 
Una cosa es la acumulación del capital, pues en ella está incluida el crecimiento de la emoresa, y otra la PLUSVALÍA que se lleva D. CAYETANO PARA SI


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (12 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Bueno, ya podrías citar exactamente la referencia, porque no me basta tu afirmación de que 'Marx dijo textualmente'. Solo por el hecho de que Marx escribía en alemán, es falso lo de 'textualmente'...
> 
> En todo caso, el error está en confundir correlación con causalidad. La acumulación de capital no genera pobreza, sino que el permanente estado de miseria del proletariado es una condición necesaria para que se produzca esa acumulación. Es una característica de la mecánica de la explotación, pero no existe causalidad. Son fenómenos independientes, aunque necesariamente correlacionados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055741



La cita es de "El capital". ¿De dónde es la tuya?




Komanche o_O dijo:


> En realidad, está hablando de la PLUSVALÍA como causa de la pobreza...
> Una cosa es la acumulación del capital, pues en ella está incluida el crecimiento de la emoresa, y otra la PLUSVALÍA que se lleva D. CAYETANO PARA SI



No dejes que ningún cayetano robe tu maravillosa plusvalía, hazte autónomo, ups.


----------



## XXavier (12 May 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> La cita es de "El capital". ¿De dónde es la tuya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo no he citado nada. Eres tú quien lo ha hecho. Dices que de 'El Capital'. ¿De qué volumen y capítulo...? Lo pregunto para verificarlo...

Voy a intentar explicar el asunto de otra manera: el proletariado se ve depauperado por la misma mecánica por la que el capitalista debe maximizar sus beneficios. Es un papel histórico fatal el que juegan ambos elementos, que son meros piñones carentes de voluntad propia, esclavos necesarios del implacable mecanismo del capitalismo... Cualquier intento de faltar a su papel histórico sería castigado automáticamente con la exclusión. Serían relegados a esas tinieblas donde reina el llanto y el rechinar de dientes... (Lucas 13,28...)


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (12 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Yo no he citado nada. Eres tú quien lo ha hecho. Dices que de 'El Capital'. ¿De qué volumen y capítulo...? Lo pregunto para verificarlo...
> 
> Voy a intentar explicar el asunto de otra manera: el proletariado se ve depauperado por la misma mecánica por la que el capitalista debe maximizar sus beneficios. Es un papel histórico fatal el que juegan ambos elementos, que son meros piñones carentes de voluntad propia, esclavos necesarios del implacable mecanismo del capitalismo... Cualquier intento de faltar a su papel histórico sería castigado automáticamente con la exclusión. Serían relegados a esas tinieblas donde reina el llanto y el rechinar de dientes... (Lucas 13,28...)



¿No has citado nada? Entonces son elucubraciones tuyas.


----------



## XXavier (12 May 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> ¿No has citado nada? Entonces son elucubraciones tuyas.



No, no he citado nada. En cambio, tú has atribuido un texto a Marx, añadiendo que era de 'El Capital'... ¿Volumen y capítulo...?


----------



## ENRABATOR (12 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> A mi lo que me gusta de este hilo es como los fachas masajean al rojazo del op.
> 
> FRENTE OBRERO = MAMAR RABO FACHA.



Hasta los fachas respetan a la izquierda dura, los progres son los que dan grima


----------



## Pollepolle (12 May 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Hasta los fachas respetan a la izquierda dura, los progres son los que dan grima



Los fachas sois como las mujeres, solo respetaid la mano dura. Sois las perras del sistema jajajjaaja


----------



## gabrielo (12 May 2022)

salvando las distancias podemos es como un ciclista polaco ya veterano que corría en tiempos de indurain parecia que se quedaba y le entraba una pajara descomunal en los puertos de montaña y al final enganchaba otra vez con la cabeza y eso un día otro día al final quedo tercero en ese tour el polaco ese se llamaba jaskulas y como podemos ni se le conocía antes de ese tour y eso que debía tener 35 o 36 años.


----------



## Decipher (12 May 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> salvando las distancias podemos es como un ciclista polaco ya veterano que corría en tiempos de indurain parecia que se quedaba y le entraba una pajara descomunal en los puertos de montaña y al final enganchaba otra vez con la cabeza y eso un día otro día al final quedo tercero en ese tour el polaco ese se llamaba jaskulas y como podemos ni se le conocía antes de ese tour y eso que debía tener 35 o 36 años.



No, es un cagarro.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (12 May 2022)

Komanche O_o dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055099



Esos son los del antiguo FRAP. Me sorprende que hayan sobrevivido. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Bueno, ya podrías citar exactamente la referencia, porque no me basta tu afirmación de que 'Marx dijo textualmente'. Solo por el hecho de que Marx escribía en alemán, es falso lo de 'textualmente'...
> 
> En todo caso, el error está en confundir correlación con causalidad. La acumulación de capital no genera pobreza, sino que el permanente estado de miseria del proletariado es una condición necesaria para que se produzca esa acumulación. Es una característica de la mecánica de la explotación, pero no existe causalidad. Son fenómenos independientes, aunque necesariamente correlacionados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055741



Y esto niños, es lo que denominamos "cogérsela con papel de fumar"


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (12 May 2022)

Komanche O_o dijo:


> En lad EUROPEAS van a dar eky PETARDAZO son el grupo más crece y con la militancia más activa.
> De ahí a las generslest, para ciger impulso revolucionario



Es el enésimo intento. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eär (12 May 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055309



Joder qué descojone de foto....


----------



## Furymundo (12 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Nuevo mantra de la derecha..
> '' Los rojos sólo pueden llevar un reloj Kasio de los 80:'



yo llevo un kasio de los 80 y soy NS
no he muerto todavia


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No, no he citado nada. En cambio, tú has atribuido un texto a Marx, añadiendo que era de 'El Capital'... ¿Volumen y capítulo...?



puedes intentar enfangar el debate lo que quieras, la base del marxismo está en que hay pobres porque hay ricos que acumulan la riqueza. Por eso se han esforzado siempre en acabar con la riqueza en manos privadas... hasta que esas manos han sido las suyas.


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Nuevo mantra de la derecha..
> '' Los rojos sólo pueden llevar un reloj Kasio de los 80:'



Un rojo con rolex es como un cayetano con palestino. Por poder, puede llevarlo, pero transmite un mensaje confuso.

"vamos a repartir la riqueza, pero mi rolex es mío". Un clásico.


----------



## XXavier (12 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> puedes intentar enfangar el debate lo que quieras, la base del marxismo está en que hay pobres porque hay ricos que acumulan la riqueza. Por eso se han esforzado siempre en acabar con la riqueza en manos privadas... hasta que esas manos han sido las suyas.



Falso. Marx distingue entre el burgués capitalista, agente del progreso, y el atesorador estéril. El burgués capitalista invierte incesantemente su dinero, generando así prosperidad para todos, aunque esa prosperidad esté, como es lógico, desigualmente repartida...

Si ese 'rico' es el rico-atesorador, es cierto que se trata de un elemento socialmente estéril, pero si por 'rico', entendemos al burgués capitalista, conviene no olvidar que se trata del agente clave del progreso. El progreso se debe a la burguesía económicamente activa, y -más concretamente– a la incesante reinversión de los beneficios por parte del burgués capitalista. Y no es que lo diga yo, sino que Marx y Engels lo explican claramente en 'El Manifiesto Comunista'. Y la diferencia entre el atesorador estéril y la fecunda actividad del burgués capitalista la explica claramente Marx en 'El Capital'...

Existe, en la sociedad de la era capitalista, un amplio continuo de actividades, que van –en medida decreciente y en cuanto a fecundidad social– desde el 'burgués capitalista' del que habla Marx, cuya actividad consiste en la inversión de los beneficios obtenidos en su actividad de compra, transformación y venta de productos. Marx piensa siempre en términos de industria textil, pero hoy en día dos buenos ejemplos de 'burgués capitalista' pueden ser Elon Musk, o el desaparecido Steve Jobs.

Y partiendo de ese extremo del burgués capitalista, cuya fecundidad social es máxima, porque gana dinero él mismo y genera –si bien, involuntariamente– riqueza para los demás; partiendo de ese extremo, digo, tenemos todo el continuo de personas que viven y medran operando con dinero, entre los que cuento los dedicados a la compra-venta, los cobra-alquileres, los prestamistas de dinero en sus formas varias, los recorta-cupones, los 'traders' de bolsa, y ya en el fondo, sumidos en la actividad más estéril de todas, están los meros atesoradores, que no crean ni promueven riqueza ni para ellos ni para nadie. Son como el 'enterrador de talentos' condenado en la parábola evangélica. En algún lugar del continuo están también los 'apostadores', ya sea de carreras de caballos, de lotería, casino, o de criptomonedas...


----------



## giorgio_furlan (12 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Están acabados....., lanzaron ayer el Hastag en Tuitter yoconPododemos
> u solo hab conseguido unos 31.000 Hastag, y eso en Twitter..



Lamentablemente quedan 31000 que salvar, imagino serán los que reciben la paguita


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Falso. Marx distingue entre el burgués capitalista, agente del progreso, y el atesorador estéril. El burgués capitalista invierte incesantemente su dinero, generando así prosperidad para todos, aunque esa prosperidad esté, como es lógico, desigualmente repartida...
> 
> Si ese 'rico' es el rico-atesorador, es cierto que se trata de un elemento socialmente estéril, pero si por 'rico', entendemos al burgués capitalista, conviene no olvidar que se trata del agente clave del progreso. El progreso se debe a la burguesía económicamente activa, y -más concretamente– a la incesante reinversión de los beneficios por parte del burgués capitalista. Y no es que lo diga yo, sino que Marx y Engels lo explican claramente en 'El Manifiesto Comunista'. Y la diferencia entre el atesorador estéril y la fecunda actividad del burgués capitalista la explica claramente Marx en 'El Capital'...
> 
> ...



Y los políticos que se forran son agentes clave del progreso o son parásitos del sistema??? Un político con un rolex se lo merece por la riqueza que genera o lo ha conseguido a riesgo cero chupando de la goma del sistema que maneja?

Tengo curiosidad de ver por dónde sales.


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

Según eso, la charo que se levanta 2500 euros al mes sentada en la ventanilla de una biblioteca es una enemiga del sistema marxista?? se está forrando sin producir una mierda.


----------



## XXavier (12 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Y los políticos que se forran son agentes clave del progreso o son parásitos del sistema??? Un político con un rolex se lo merece por la riqueza que genera o lo ha conseguido a riesgo cero chupando de la goma del sistema que maneja?
> 
> Tengo curiosidad de ver por dónde sales.



Toda comunidad necesita un autogobierno, y –en una democracia– eso implica la diversidad política. El costo de ese gobierno es un costo necesario para la estabilidad del sistema. 
En cuanto eso del 'Rolex', hay gente que tiene gustos caros, y que disfruta con el lujo. Nada que objetar en principio. También hay mucha gente que gusta de mujeres caras o de automóviles deportivos. Mientras el político se pague sus gastos, no veo ningún problema...


----------



## Parlakistan (12 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> En realidad, está hablando de la PLUSVALÍA como causa de la pobreza...
> Una cosa es la acumulación del capital, pues en ella está incluida el crecimiento de la emoresa, y otra la PLUSVALÍA que se lleva D. CAYETANO PARA SI



El que inventó el marxismo era de la misma secta que los que están en las antípodas ideológicas...














El mismo gesto puedes encontrar de Reagan, de Biden y de otros prebostes capitalistas. Todo es una estafa.


----------



## Madafaca (12 May 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055309



Esto sí que es brutal.......


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> es que lo de el chepas poniendo de lider a yolanda cosas chulisimas es para cagarse. Pone de jefa del tinglado a la tia mas trepa del partido, una sinverguenza que solo le interesa colocarse para ser util al viruelo, sin ningun principio y sin ninguna etica. Y ahora aparece cosas chulisimas en la feria de sevilla y a los dos dias resulta que potemos no esta apuntado en la coalicion de mugrientos que se presentan a las elecciones de andalucia.



La pobre, es que se le rebujó todo.

Tampoco hagas sangre, porfi.


----------



## ENRABATOR (12 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los fachas sois como las mujeres, solo respetaid la mano dura. Sois las perras del sistema jajajjaaja



Yo no soy facha, amigo, los fachas son tambien rojos estatistas y soy mas bien tirando a libertario/anarquista. Pero para putas del sistema creo que no hay mas arrastrada que la progretada, defienden lo mismo que la TV.


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Falso. Marx distingue entre el burgués capitalista, agente del progreso, y el atesorador estéril. El burgués capitalista invierte incesantemente su dinero, generando así prosperidad para todos, aunque esa prosperidad esté, como es lógico, desigualmente repartida...
> 
> Si ese 'rico' es el rico-atesorador, es cierto que se trata de un elemento socialmente estéril, pero si por 'rico', entendemos al burgués capitalista, conviene no olvidar que se trata del agente clave del progreso. El progreso se debe a la burguesía económicamente activa, y -más concretamente– a la incesante reinversión de los beneficios por parte del burgués capitalista. Y no es que lo diga yo, sino que Marx y Engels lo explican claramente en 'El Manifiesto Comunista'. Y la diferencia entre el atesorador estéril y la fecunda actividad del burgués capitalista la explica claramente Marx en 'El Capital'...
> 
> ...



Claro, por eso cualquier régimen marxista de la historia permite que haya ricos fuera del partido, no?


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Toda comunidad necesita un autogobierno, y –en una democracia– eso implica la diversidad política. El costo de ese gobierno es un costo necesario para la estabilidad del sistema.
> En cuanto eso del 'Rolex', hay gente que tiene gustos caros, y que disfruta con el lujo. Nada que objetar en principio. También hay mucha gente que gusta de mujeres caras o de automóviles deportivos. Mientras el político se pague sus gastos, no veo ningún problema...



Ya, pero resulta que en los regímenes marxistas los únicos con rolex son los altos cargos del partido. Hay ingenieros, arquitectos, médicos, profesores universitarios... que generan un gran valor añadido al sistema y se comen los mocos.

Cuántos médicos o ingenieros sin carnet del partido tienen un rolex en Cuba? te lo digo yo: cero.

Cuánta gente rica fuera del partido hay en Corea del Norte??? el marxismo ataca a la acumulación de capital... hasta que lo acumulan ellos.


----------



## trolero (12 May 2022)

Cada día lo veo más claro: El 15 M, por la tarde, me encontré en la calle con compañeros de trabajo, los profes de mis niños de un colegio privado, a bancarios y funcionarios, a empresarios y hasta al repartidor de DHL de mi barrio. Muchos con traje y corbata y muchos en vaqueros y anorak, pero mayormente sin mugre ninguna.
Al día siguiente Rubalcaba -a quien Dios mantenga lejos de su seno y pudriéndose en el infierno muchos eones- llenó de piojosos y perroflautas la totalidad de las plazas de España. Lo que era gente de bien el día antes, lo transformaron, del miedo que les dio, en pura basura.
Enhorabuena a los que lograron que una protesta ejemplar y multitudinaria se transformara en un akelarre de rastas y piojos.


----------



## Ederto (12 May 2022)

Entonces, Amancio Ortega, que es millonario porque crea puestos de trabajo, es el demonio. Pero que los marqueses tengan un chalete con dos piscinas está bien. Todo correcto.

Ah! y Ana Patricia no es casta.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (12 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Nuevo mantra de la derecha..
> '' Los rojos sólo pueden llevar un reloj Kasio de los 80:'



El problema es cuando sometes a una población a la pobreza, bajo unos supuestos ideales de mierda que tú has impuesto, y al mismo tiempo llevas un Rolex.

Creo que hasta un gilipollas como tú lo puede entender.


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

Bueno, las mujeres feministas woke también necesitan un barrio seguro donde los menas no las violen, o si lo hacen que se les caiga el pelo, y esas feministas woke tienen hijos que pueden acabar en la cárcel por una denuncia falsa.

Al final hay cosas que están por encima de la ideología y pueden marcar el sentido del voto.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> es que lo de el chepas poniendo de lider a yolanda cosas chulisimas es para cagarse. Pone de jefa del tinglado a la tia mas trepa del partido, una sinverguenza que solo le interesa colocarse para ser util al viruelo, sin ningun principio y sin ninguna etica. Y ahora aparece cosas chulisimas en la feria de sevilla y a los dos dias resulta que potemos no esta apuntado en la coalicion de mugrientos que se presentan a las elecciones de andalucia.




Yolanda en Galicia traicionó a todo el mundo con tal de trepar. Va con esa sonrisa de tucán pero es una tía muy fría y calculadora. Se la ha colado al Chepas, y eso que éste se cree muy listo.


----------



## birdland (13 May 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Yolanda en Galicia traicionó a todo el mundo con tal de trepar. Va con esa sonrisa de tucán pero es una tía muy fría y calculadora. Se la ha colado al Chepas, y eso que éste se cree muy listo.



Yolanda está acaba …. Ella no lo sabe , pero ya es humo , a lo único que aspirar es a un carguito , pero salvando cuatro atóntaos ni los rojos le creen sus cuentos


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

De muestra un botón. Loles León, décadas a favor de todo lo que sea progre y feminista... Hasta que su hijo se separa y la exnuera no le deja ver a los niños. Ahí la señora cambia de bando. Ya no opina que a la mujer hay que creerla sí o sí.

Y como esta cada vez más.


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

yo voto a Bildu. No sé de qué me hablas.


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

Es broma, en realidad voto a VOX.


----------



## laresial (13 May 2022)

Fermi dijo:


> Los rojos sois más de pedir que el pueblo coma grillos y vaya en bicicleta al trabajo, mientras váis en coche oficial a comer jamón y solomillos.



Na hombre.
Eso es para luchar contra el Cambio Climático.
Pero alguien tiene que comerse el jamón y el chorizo ibérico español, y él se sacrifica, s e s a c r i f i c a....


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 May 2022)




----------



## Komanche O_o (13 May 2022)

!! A VIOLAR MUDAS!!


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

la izquierda ofrece mandar a un violador extranjero de vuelta a su puta casa de una patada en el culo?
La izquierda ofrece controlar la inmigración ilegal para que no se cuelen violadores?
La izquierda ofrece cadena perpetua para violadores?

Te refieres a la izquierda que mira a otro lado cuando un violador es amego? ala, venga.


A vox le hacen la campaña entre los menas e Irene Montero. No necesitan esforzarse mucho para captar el voto de los barrios obreros.


----------



## el ruinas II (13 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Ya, pero resulta que en los regímenes marxistas los únicos con rolex son los altos cargos del partido. Hay ingenieros, arquitectos, médicos, profesores universitarios... que generan un gran valor añadido al sistema y se comen los mocos.
> 
> Cuántos médicos o ingenieros sin carnet del partido tienen un rolex en Cuba? te lo digo yo: cero.
> 
> Cuánta gente rica fuera del partido hay en Corea del Norte??? el marxismo ataca a la acumulación de capital... hasta que lo acumulan ellos.



falso, en cuba hay ingenieros y medicos que tienen rolex sin ser del partido, los medicos e ingenieros que van alli a hacer turismo sexual y a acostarse con menores y travestis, ya te digo que hay mas de uno o dos


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> yo llevo un kasio de los 80 y soy NS
> no he muerto todavia



¿ de manecillas o de esos con pantalla con numeritos? 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Furymundo (13 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> ¿ de manecillas o de esos con pantalla con numeritos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 May 2022)

El problema no es tanto que grite sino que sus gritos sean escuchados porque, efectivamente, es rea de adulterio : ¿ como es que una mujer casada se aleja de sus parientes o esposo más allá de la distancia que marca que se oigan sus gritos? 

La mujer casada ha de estar acompañada siempre, bien de su marido, bien de un hermano, etc. Y si se aleja un poco, que tenga la precaución de que ese acompañante escuche sus gritos si es violada. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



Hombre, el F-91 W, uno de los modelos más populares, a la par que fiables, en los 80 . 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

Qué vosotros? no hay un "vosotros" porque yo no voy con nadie. Solo te digo que la gente está hasta la polla de ver cómo podemos mira a otro lado o saca a la cara a los menitas cuando la lían y eso en los barrios obreros es un problemón.


----------



## Ederto (13 May 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> falso, en cuba hay ingenieros y medicos que tienen rolex sin ser del partido, los medicos e ingenieros que van alli a hacer turismo sexual y a acostarse con menores y travestis, ya te digo que hay mas de uno o dos



vale, perdón, lo he planteado mal.

Me refiero a médicos, arquitectos, ingenieros, profesores universitarios... Cubanos, criados en Cuba y que hayan desarrollado su labor profesional en Cuba. De esos cuántos han conseguido llegar al rolex sin carnet del partido??


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## Komanche O_o (14 May 2022)

Menos si van con sotana, para esos paguita...


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 May 2022)

¿Y qué tienen que ver los curas con el catolicismo?


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 May 2022)

Claro, los protestantes tienen la culpa que la n mierda les llegue hasta el techo de la Capilla Sixtina...
Violacuones de nilis, corrupción económica, sectarismo, apoyo a la dictadura genocidas, extremismo,, avaricia y riquezas... todo culpa de los protestantes.


----------



## 917 (14 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055099



Pues a efectos de votos conseguidos, va a ser lo mismo....


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 May 2022)




----------



## cuartosinascensor (14 May 2022)

Parece que la gente no entiende a los que defienden obreros desde la piscina del chalet o a las que tienen en su currículum solo 2 líneas, cajera y ministra.
Hay que hacer más pedagogía porque la gente no entiende el mensaje.


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 May 2022)

Esta situación hay que conformarlo en la proxima cita electoral, en las Vascongadas pasaron a la mitad de 12 a 6 , en Galacia a la nada absoluta de 14 a cero, en Castilla a la mitad de 2 a 1 y gracias a que se coaligaron con IU 

En Andalucía se calcula que se iran a casa la mitad y eso que se han coaligado todos por si acaso

Es lo bueno de la demcoracia liberal monarquica chicomalo que es selectiva


----------

